# Did You Use Shoes On The April 1st Storm?



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I used shoes. They didn't dig into my driveway and lawn to bad.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

i had to use shoes....


the snow was to cold on my feet


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Plowing with shoes is like having sex with condoms...designed to protect but it's not half as good as it is without.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

JTVLandscaping;1275209 said:


> Plowing with shoes is like having sex with condoms...designed to protect but it's not half as good as it is without.


That's very true. I only use shoes when it's realy soft. I mite have them on my plow 95% of the time at the most.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

shoes are for guys who dont know how to plow. zing


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Burkartsplow;1275258 said:


> shoes are for guys who dont know how to plow. zing


The only reason I use them is becouse my Dad paid extra for them and he expects me to use them on storms like that. If it was up to me I wouldn't run them at all.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Nope. I just kept the plow up a bit. There was only a few small spots that got dug up. Next year I won't have that problem.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Burkartsplow;1275258 said:


> shoes are for guys who dont know how to plow. zing


ZING!Thumbs Up

I used to throw them in the truck bed to weigh down empty salt bags so the wouldn't blow out.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Burkartsplow;1275258 said:


> shoes are for guys who dont know how to plow. zing


Same with condoms and sex xysportxysportxysportxysport

I didn't have to use shoes because we only ended up with an inch or two on the pavement here.


----------

